# Sunday Cook with MAMA and TWIGGY



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Just firing them up right now:-)

One fatty, 2 chickens, 2 butts, and 2 top rounds and what ever else I can come up with---oh yeah ABT's.

Twiggy will do one of the 3 pound top rounds:-)


More pics later

Steve


----------



## kookie (May 18, 2008)

Mama looks like a proud parent.........A touching pic of Mama and her son.............


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2008)

That be quite the stack a wood yall got there steve!  May the smoke gods smile upon yer cookers!


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2008)

Steve, that's just too cute!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Love the wooden archway too!


----------



## got smoke (May 18, 2008)

i love your firewood gateway looks nice but alot of work splitting and stacking oh and i like your smokers too good luck


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Its a good day for it!  I do burn some of that wood for the house heat too!  I need MORE.

Back outside---oh , I am trying CApt Dan's fat scoring idea on the butts!  PLus I used his tinfoil "solution" to protect my probe wires!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Will be pulling the top round roasts soon, around 135 to 140 minus and let em sit!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Steve, that's beautiful weather you're having, nothing like lighting it up with TBS!!! Excellent looking grub, as always, and just LOVE that lil' smoker in action!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Laurel, its good to be outdoors with smoke!!  

The beef was pulled at 138 each. They were within ten minutes of each other even though they were on different smokers.  

Here's a pic of the 3 pounder cooked on twiggy the mini and the ABT's and fatty too :-)

Steak sammies for lunch!  Butts are around 130ish


----------



## travcoman45 (May 18, 2008)

Fine lookin vittles steve, course we know thats what yall do!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

The chickens are up to around 150 and the butts are 160ish, I think I should have scored the fat-caps a bit deeper to get the penetration "look" like C.Dan did.  I will move the butts into a broiler pan (to catch the juices) and cover w/foil in the next 5 to 10 degrees:-)


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 18, 2008)

Man, Steve.....if I didn't know better, I'd swear you have done this before!!

LOL....no kidding tho.....those groceries look fantastic....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## capt dan (May 18, 2008)

Mighty fine lookin pics, the food, the wood archway, and the mamma and baby lang. To cool of a way to spend sunday at home.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Props again for the pics of the beef sammies, and the chickens. When you get that thing fired up, I love that it's full of goodies!!


----------



## seboke (May 18, 2008)

Everything looks fantastic!  I love to see the little guys in action!  Been following them as they have grown up.  Like watchin my 10.5 month old little dude taking his first steps this weekend!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Chicken for supper, butts are climbing and are covered now:-)


----------



## smok'n steve (May 18, 2008)

Ok-I am done posting pics after this!!  I just wanted to finish the Job.  The butts came out great, I took em to around 200, one a bit higher and one just below.  They took 8 hours and sat for 1/2 hour.  



After sitting, taking a peak----



digging around a bit, bones in the back



pulled without sauce yet


----------



## neens (May 19, 2008)

All looks great Steve. What temp where you running ma at?


----------



## smok'n steve (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Neens,

225 to 250 on the left gauge, I didn't bother with electronic smoker temp monitoring today, just probed the meats. So, you will notice I put the chickens to the far right:-)

Steve


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 19, 2008)

Awesome job from both smokers. Keep it up and I'll get fatter just looking at your great smokes....
Andy.


----------



## neens (May 19, 2008)

You have much more faith in your gauge than I do in mine. I have seen it be off by 75-100* at times. I need to pull out my gauge and recalibrate it.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 19, 2008)

I have had good luck with the stock gauge.  Also, if the food drippings start to sizzle a lot, I can tell my temps are climbing which would sort of give me a heads up on possible gauge problem.  I do like it when the chicken sizzles----YUM---and the smell too!!


----------

